# SEWING MACHINE ADVICE



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

I've owned my trusty Singer zigzag sewing machine since they first came out with that feature, including the buttonhole maker. I've had the plastic gears replaced about 10 years ago, wore them out. Now my machine sounds like a tractor, drives poor hubby nutszo. Quite often I get problems with the "workings" and have contemplated getting a "new" (to me) machine. I don't do much sewing anymore, that is repair work, made zipper closed decor pillows, working on simple curtains for my grandaughter etc etc, so I don't need a machine that would ultimately shoot me to the moon and back. I want to look at Craig's list, our newspaper, etc and perhaps eBay. Now what I would like is advice from you wonderful people. You've helped me soooo much with my knitting.

By the way, with my mystery afghan I'm making week by week with Yarnspiratons, I learned how to "M1" a totally new way for me. I used to just knit or purl twice in the same stitch. The new method for me is to grab the horizontal yarn in the stitch below your next st. WOW, that makes it much less noticeable in the final product.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

If you have a sewing machine repair shop, they usually have machines for sell, that people have traded in.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I would agree with pjmcd. I helped a friend purchase a used Viking machine at our local Sew n' Save. I liked the machine so much that had she not purchased it, I would have since the price was great (even though I did not need another machine). These machines are serviced before they are sold. If you buy one off of Craigs List, eBay, etc. you may be buying someone else's problems and will end up having to have it serviced.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

The most reliable sewing machine I've ever owned is an old Sears Featherweight. All parts are metal, there are no plastic gears to bend, deform, and give out. All it ever needs is oiling and cleaning. It was built in the 1940s and runs like a champion. I've sewn up appliqued leather chaps on them, and miles of hems on curtains and linens.

That old saying that they dont' build them like they used to is very true. It will be interesting to hear others' experience and opinions, but what I have seen is that I cannot purchase a no-frills, sturdy machine at a mid-level price. You have to buy the "to the moon and back" version if you want something that will last more than 2 years. 

Best of luck to you, I hope you do get some good leads.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

My daughter has taken up collecting sewing machines she finds at thrift stores. So far she has collected about ten of them, refurbished and persuaded them to run well and sold enough of them to cover cost. Prior to this her machine of choice was a computer, in good working order! There are Internet sites specializing in sewing machine service and repair. I would be haunting thrift shops and hope to find a serviceable machine there.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> If you have a sewing machine repair shop, they usually have machines for sell, that people have traded in.


And the used machines have been tuned up and put into good working order. More reliable than a Craig's list machine.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> I would agree with pjmcd. I helped a friend purchase a used Viking machine at our local Sew n' Save. I liked the machine so much that had she not purchased it, I would have since the price was great (even though I did not need another machine). These machines are serviced before they are sold. If you buy one off of Craigs List, eBay, etc. you may be buying someone else's problems and will end up having to have it serviced.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

A few years ago I bought a reconditioned serger at a sewing machine store for less than half the price of a new one and a 1 year warrantee to boot. They told me that if I had any problems to get in touch with them. So far it's still running like a new one. For this reason I would rather buy where I could try the machine first, rather than trust anything on the internet.

We occasionally get used machines in to the thrift store where I volunteer. They are tested but not serviced. Prices are extremely reasonable and nothing that doesn't run perfectly is ever put out onto the floor, so this would be my first suggestion.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

If you decide to buy new, I would get a Brother, just straight stitch, zig-zag..and a few simple options. I have an old Singer, blonde cabinet, I swear my mom made my clothes on this machine when I was a kid, I also have a 14 yr old Brother, and just got a new one that will quilt, etc, all the bells and whistles...I like the simple Brother for every thing else. I oil and clean them regularly.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Visit a few Sewing and Vacuum stores, they usually have used machines that have been checked out and repaired if needed. You can find great deals if you know what to look for. You probably won't find a Singer there, but a good one to look for Phaff, viking, Bernina (love mine), and some people love their Janome, Brother and many more name brands. There are people who swear by the newer Brothers' that are fairly cheap, they say they run like a tank, a good one. I wore out my old Singer and ruined it too, the bushings were worn out and I had no idea what it was making the ticking noise, by then it was too late. You should be able to find a good machine for a good price.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

When you go to try out sewing machines, take a handful of the fabrics you usually use. All machines will make a pretty stitch on starched broadcloth, but if you sew knits or heavier home dec or lightweight batiste that same machine may not make such a pretty stitch. If the deal gets upset you brought your own sample fabric, leave. Try out some of your friends machines.
I have an 40 year old Kenmore that's built like a tank. I usually use one of two Brother machines. From the sewing you described, a simple zig zag that can handle heavy fabrics sounds best. Don't be convinced to buy a machine with more bells and whistles than you would use.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

painthoss said:


> The most reliable sewing machine I've ever owned is an old Sears Featherweight. All parts are metal, there are no plastic gears to bend, deform, and give out. All it ever needs is oiling and cleaning.  It was built in the 1940s and runs like a champion. I've sewn up appliqued leather chaps on them, and miles of hems on curtains and linens.
> 
> That old saying that they dont' build them like they used to is very true. It will be interesting to hear others' experience and opinions, but what I have seen is that I cannot purchase a no-frills, sturdy machine at a mid-level price. You have to buy the "to the moon and back" version if you want something that will last more than 2 years.
> 
> Best of luck to you, I hope you do get some good leads.


Never heard of a "Sears Featherweight". Is that the same as a Singer Featherwweight?


----------



## Klipsie (Mar 7, 2014)

I recently purchased two rehabbed 30 year old sewing machines on ebay. I'm so happy with them. They are Kenmores. All metal parts. Beautiful condition. Check the sellers ratings. If you want more information on the sellers, please PM me and I'll give you their information. They were great to deal with, the machines were packed beautifully.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

My mothers singer machine was cream of the crop 45 years ago and I got it when she died. After getting it repaired a couple of times, the repairman asked me to please recycle it the next time it needed repaired. Poor man found it hard to fix it. So I bought a simple singer machine since I don't do much sewing anymore. I think it was around $100 and it does just fine for me.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

When did you oil it last?..do you have the instruction book, if you do look under maintenance...


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Received a sturdy machine, that came from a school. 'Professional' (?)


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Crzywymyn said:


> When you go to try out sewing machines, take a handful of the fabrics you usually use. All machines will make a pretty stitch on starched broadcloth, but if you sew knits or heavier home dec or lightweight batiste that same machine may not make such a pretty stitch. If the deal gets upset you brought your own sample fabric, leave. Try out some of your friends machines.
> I have an 40 year old Kenmore that's built like a tank. I usually use one of two Brother machines. From the sewing you described, a simple zig zag that can handle heavy fabrics sounds best. Don't be convinced to buy a machine with more bells and whistles than you would use.


Really great advice.


----------



## SGray (Feb 9, 2013)

In the meantime give your machine a good cleaning of threads and dust that may have caught up in the bobbin area and give it an "all moving parts" oiling. It might help quite a bit until you can decide on a new/used machine. Good Luck


----------



## cooldesert (Aug 30, 2014)

I just bought a new Brother and it arrived this week from Amazon. Paid less than $150......It is very basic, does some decorative stitches, buttonholes, zigs, etc. I also do not do much sewing anymore but could not stand to be without a working machine. My old 30 year old Singer did it's job and has been put to pasture. I would not think of buying a used one, but that is an option for others.


----------



## reeennneee (May 2, 2012)

Sometimes when a machine makes all of that noise it needs to be oiled. I have an old Singer machine which has to be from the 1930's. It still runs but it has to be oiled.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I watched a Brother machine at Walmart go to the clearance shelf, when it was down to half the price it was to start with, I bought it. You are better off with a new one, there won't be any surprises. If someone trades in a machine,you can be sure it is for a reason, it might be acting up. I have 4 regular sewing machines and a serger, each one has a feature I like.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> If you decide to buy new, I would get a Brother, just straight stitch, zig-zag..and a few simple options. I have an old Singer, blonde cabinet, I swear my mom made my clothes on this machine when I was a kid, I also have a 14 yr old Brother, and just got a new one that will quilt, etc, all the bells and whistles...I like the simple Brother for every thing else. I oil and clean them regularly.


I have to agree. My parents gave me a brother when I graduated HS and about 3 yrs. into my marriage it quit. The repairman told me it was beyond repair and sold me a new machine. When I went to get variegated thread at the store there sat my machine all repaired and with a price tag higher than what my parents paid. It was a great machine but I hit a dishonest person in the disguise of a "repairman". I'd get another Brother in a heartbeat.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

i have a very nice kenmore you may have. i'm in grand rapids mi. send me a pm if you would like it


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

Just bought a used Janome from our sewing machine repair shop and love it-my foot power pedal quit on my older machine and was going to cost $50 and &75 to have it serviced-so I just bought the Janome for $125.


----------



## Mmeth (Nov 3, 2013)

I also have my moms machine that she had ever since I can remember....and I am 68!!!! I use it maybe 2-3 times a year for repairs....when it was ruffling the bottom part of the stitch I called a local repairman who fixed it for a small price....he even came to my house....


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep, you are correct, it's Singer, not Sears. Sorry, total brain blip on my part.


moritta said:


> Never heard of a "Sears Featherweight". Is that the same as a Singer Featherwweight?


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

partridgelady said:


> I've owned my trusty Singer zigzag sewing machine since they first came out with that feature, including the buttonhole maker. I've had the plastic gears replaced about 10 years ago, wore them out. Now my machine sounds like a tractor, drives poor hubby nutszo. Quite often I get problems with the "workings" and have contemplated getting a "new" (to me) machine. I don't do much sewing anymore, that is repair work, made zipper closed decor pillows, working on simple curtains for my grandaughter etc etc, so I don't need a machine that would ultimately shoot me to the moon and back. I want to look at Craig's list, our newspaper, etc and perhaps eBay. Now what I would like is advice from you wonderful people. You've helped me soooo much with my knitting.
> 
> By the way, with my mystery afghan I'm making week by week with Yarnspiratons, I learned how to "M1" a totally new way for me. I used to just knit or purl twice in the same stitch. The new method for me is to grab the horizontal yarn in the stitch below your next st. WOW, that makes it much less noticeable in the final product.


Stay away from vintage machines that have plastic gears. There are many all metal vintage machines that will last another hundred years plus. There is a reason these wonderful beauties are still around. I gave up on modern machines. They are not made to last. I have a friend that works in a Sew-Vac and tells me the newer machines are always in the shop. If you don't need all the bells and whistles a vintage machine with zig zag would be your best bet.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Love my old Viking - DH had me get to over 30 years ago - metal innards. Sorry I sold my old Kenmore portable, tho - just straight stitch, but sturdy and would go through anything. it is probably doing a great job somewhere after these 50+ years! The Singer featherweights are premium - I am lucky to have my MIL's. They sell for big $$$ to quilters.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks to EVERYONE for this wonderful advice on buying a used sewing machine. I feel loaded now for when I go to look around. The advice and friendship I find on this forum is truly remarkable.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

You can't to wrong with a Janome. I don't know what your budget is, but you can buy a new machine from a dealer starting at $200 and you get free help, lessons, etc. and a warranty.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I wouldn't spend a lot of money on what they have out there today. I had one for 40 some years and have bought three in the past fifteen. I don't even bother to have the new ones repaired . When I purchase them I take out an extended warrantee and let it go at that. A sewing machine dealer may have something not to expensive and probably in better condition than what they have on the market. I find that even something at Wal-Mart is just as good. The less gadgets on them the better.


----------



## Baker Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

Just bought a NEW Singer from ALDI for $79.00 and LOVE IT LOVE IT!


----------



## camper (Mar 1, 2015)

I recommend posting on the website Freecycle.org. No money is allowed to change hands. You could search for any offers or post an ad stating that you want a sewing machine. You might be surprised what people are willing to give away just so that someone else gets some use out of it.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

WOW, thanks.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't discount CraigsList as a source. I buy used machines when I can get a good one at a good price and bring it home to clean, oil, adjust and make any minor repairs. I then sell them via CraigsList (used to sell them at my annual patio sale) and have sold some amazing machines for equally amazing (low) prices. I have sold Viking, Singer, Brother, Pfaff -- and many other great machines. Every one I ever sold worked perfectly and was a good, sturdy machine and with proper care will give the new owner years of reliable service.

Just so you know, I believe that everyone who wants a good sewing machine should be able to own one without paying an arm and a leg for it, so it has become one of my missions in life to offer folks the opportunity to purchase a good machine at a fair and reasonable price.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I had a Singer Stylist that I used for over 35 years and the worm gears went.
It would cost over $200 to fix and the parts were about $14.
So, I heard that Singer was sold and is not the quality that it used to be.
So, I bought a Brother XR53.
I didn't want an electronic machine and I wanted one that I could adjust the stitch length, width, needle position, make button holes, hems, zig zag, etc.
This one was worked out well for me. 
I bought it about a year and a half ago. 
I have made curtains, small quilts, doll cloths, totes, double sided aprons, put zippers in, made button holes, tissue covers, zippered cases, etc.
I made 28 double sided aprons last year alone with it.
Joann's Fabric has it on sale online with free shipping.
http://www.joann.com/brother-53-stitch-sewing-machine/12286233.html
Everyone has their likes and dislikes of different machines and companies.
This machine is working out great for my needs. I like it a lot better than my old singer.
Dick


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I had my Kenmore for more than 25 years and it killed me to have to replace it, but it just became unreliable and I spent more time fiddling than sewing. I bought a Singer, but I really hated it. A few years later I took it to the shop for a tune-up and they had a Janome on sale. I LOVE it. It was around $500, but it has all the stitches and it's all electronic. I really like it. 

For light duty I saw Joann had a simple Singer machine on sale for around $100.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Singer machines are not what they used to be, some of the worst on the market now. (I am not saying there are no good Singer machines, just that they are not what they once were) I would look at a dealer/repair shop who has some used/reconditioned machines for sale. Also ask if they come with any kind of guarantee. Even 30 days is better than none. Brother is a good brand, someone mentioned Kenmore, Janome used to make Kenmore, don't know if they still do but those would be good machines too. Janome is a top brand.


----------



## Bettyboivin (Dec 14, 2014)

I found a Viking Haskvarna on a site We have called...KIJIJI...everything that people want to sell. It was a fairy recent model..6 or 7yrs.. Î would quess. This is My third huskvarna ..and î have always bought them used. Must say have always been lucky.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I recently purchased some antique sewing machines - 1924 Singer Sphinx treadle in cabinet, 1920's McCaskill treadle in cabinet, a 1953 Singer electric in cabinet, a 1951 Singer head, and a 1951 Singer 100th anniversary model in a coffin case. I can sew on every one of them. In my experience, the best deals are found on Craigslist or shopping at tag sales, estate sales, or antique shops. You can get a good 1940's or 1950's sewing machine with cabinet for $50 to $100. Go to the ISMAC site and you can find manuals and lots of other info, including how to service your machine. Ebay has a lot, but by the time you pay shipping the price gets too high. Shop locally. Get machine oil at Walmart for $2.49 and start oiling! It is fun, and you can own a small piece of Americana for a very small amount of money. It will last you the rest of your life. Check it out! Singer has the best record keeping. You can use the serial number to discover the model and "birth date" of your machine. Some other brands have records, but not as extensive as Singer. There are many good machines of various brands out there - Florence, Kenmore, Domestic, White, etc.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

Perhaps you could put a rubber mat under it to eliminate some of the noise -- the kind they used to use for the big electric typewriters.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> I would agree with pjmcd. I helped a friend purchase a used Viking machine at our local Sew n' Save. I liked the machine so much that had she not purchased it, I would have since the price was great (even though I did not need another machine). These machines are serviced before they are sold. If you buy one off of Craigs List, eBay, etc. you may be buying someone else's problems and will end up having to have it serviced.


This is a great idea. I have an vintage Singer that uses "disks" for the deco stitches and has a small monogram tool, picked it up from a garage sale for $25))
Needs a tuning but has a very heavy duty motor.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> I would agree with pjmcd. I helped a friend purchase a used Viking machine at our local Sew n' Save. I liked the machine so much that had she not purchased it, I would have since the price was great (even though I did not need another machine). These machines are serviced before they are sold. If you buy one off of Craigs List, eBay, etc. you may be buying someone else's problems and will end up having to have it serviced.


This is a great idea. I got a vintage Singer with it's case that uses "disks" for the deco stitches and has a small monogram tool, at a garage sale for $25)) in the early 80s. It's very reliable and has a Heavy Duty motor
Was fortunate to find it.


----------

